

How does one go about choosing a graduate school for computer science?  - scarface548


======
stonemetal
Look at what they research. It will more or less define any research you do.
If you don't do research it will color what your professors know, and how well
it is covered in your classes. Another is how well is the school ranked,
generally better ranked schools attract better candidates and better
professors, cooler research etc. For instance consider DARPA grand challenge
entries. How many were done by top universities and how many were done by
community colleges or even universities ranked middle of the pack?

And last but not least soft issues, cost, location, etc.

------
CyberED
I'm assuming that you have an idea of what interests you and that you are
shooting for a PhD or masters by research.

Research your topic of interest on Google Scholar. Read widely to identify who
are doing comparable work.

Write a research proposal and send to the professors who are doing and
supervising such work. You need to be very passionate about your topic in
order to sustain you through 3-5 years of grad school. Of course, what you
write your thesis on won't resemble your research proposal. That's just the
way it is. You discover so much as you dig deeper and deeper into your chosen
area.

